# Coming off anti-depressants.



## Bafta1 (Sep 30, 2007)

I ran out of them last week. Not on the first day, but maybe on the second and third days, I began to feel really bizarre: dizzy and spaced-out.

Anyone had similar problems?

I guess you aren't supposed to stop taking these things so suddenly.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 30, 2007)

Get yourself a refill and take your medication! No, you're not supposed to go off those pills immediately. If you're wanting off of them, please call your Dr. and have him set you up on a regimine that will ween you off of them. 

Please don't play with those meds, they can create some serious havoc on your body.


----------



## CrankySpice (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, what she said. Some of them are less tricky than others, and a few missed days won't screw with you too much...but others have pretty much an immediate effect when suddenly stopped and can lead to suicidal impulses. Get a refill, and fast. Yer too cute to be dead.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 30, 2007)

Definitely, get in touch with your doctor or whoever prescribed them and get more. It's dangerous to go off of them cold turkey. Sometimes you can do it and be okay, but often it can cause some scary feelings and behaviors. 

It's too bad that no one told you you should never just stop taking them.


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2007)

I liked the side effect of the pills my doc gave me. Side effects = Suicidal feelings. Needless to say, I didn't take them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 30, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> I ran out of them last week. Not on the first day, but maybe on the second and third days, I began to feel really bizarre: dizzy and spaced-out.
> 
> Anyone had similar problems?
> 
> I guess you aren't supposed to stop taking these things so suddenly.




You're messing with your brain, man!

Get to your Dr!


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks y'all! Just needed reassurance that I wasn't going mad. And thank you Surlysomething for the, ummm, particularly sympathetic message.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> And thank you Surlysomething for the, ummm, particularly sympathetic message.





Sorry, I was _trying_ to be silly.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 1, 2007)

It's ok Surelysomething - mine was said with a touch of British sarcasm. I wasn't offended at all!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> It's ok Surelysomething - mine was said with a touch of British sarcasm. I wasn't offended at all!!



Haha. We're zinging each other and we don't even know it.


:doh: 


(still, go see your Dr or i'll have to make my way across the pond and kick your ass! -teasing-)


----------

